# Echo PPT 2620 Power Pruner Tuning Issues



## Flexwingman (Jul 23, 2022)

I've got a new PPT 2620 Power Pruner or pole saw. Looking for the tool that I need to adjust the hi speed needle. It appears to be a form of the micro d style. I'm very familiar with all the Echo limiters, needle types, and adjustment tools out there. This one is running very rich. It has a rev limiter and I know the difference between four stroking and the limiter cutting in. Has anyone figured this model out yet. I bought a new carb just to use in order to get or make a tool that works. Nothing is fitting so far. I own a tree felling company and just want my equipment to run correctly.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 23, 2022)

If you bought it from a dealer, they should be able to tell you or tune it for you. I hate those weird adjustment screws that you can't find a tool for.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 23, 2022)

Flexwingman said:


> I've got a new PPT 2620 Power Pruner or pole saw. Looking for the tool that I need to adjust the hi speed needle. It appears to be a form of the micro d style. I'm very familiar with all the Echo limiters, needle types, and adjustment tools out there. This one is running very rich. It has a rev limiter and I know the difference between four stroking and the limiter cutting in. Has anyone figured this model out yet. I bought a new carb just to use in order to get or make a tool that works. Nothing is fitting so far. I own a tree felling company and just want my equipment to run correctly.


Check your inbox for carb manual and carb tool bulletin.


----------



## Flexwingman (Jul 23, 2022)

Great info, thanks so much. I've actually called Echo and was told that they cannot even talk about carb adjustments to a customer because of regulations.


----------

